# Help Please!!! Fledgeling



## MissyMiffy

Hi guys,

My cat chased a fledgeling pigeon down from our tree today  We have 4 cats and the little pigeon can't yet get himself off the ground so I have locked him in my dogs crate safe and warm until i can figure out what to do with him.

Parent pigeon has been looking for him since this happened, but I have nowhere I can put him out of the way of my cats until he learns to fly, whilst still giving the parent access.

I have tried feeding him out of a shot glass, but the problem is he goes nuts every time I go near him, flapping and snapping his beak! 

How do I go about feeding him? 

My dog killed their last chick at the same stage as this one when it jumped out of our tree, I just can't see them lose this one too  Obviously if it would be better to stick him back in the tree and hope for the best I will do this.

Please help!

(BTW, he is fully feathered but still has a lot of the hairs sticking out all over him, I'm guessing from reading other posts (but not seen any pictures to verify) that he would be around day 20-23. He is not self feeding yet, I saw the parent feeding him yesterday.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovebirds

Is this a baby pigeon or baby dove? I suspect a dove. Can you tell us where you are?
The best thing to do would be to put it back in the nest and keep your cat and dog away from it. If it's as old as you think, it won't be but a few more days and it will take off on it's own.


----------



## Skyeking

Where are you located?? 

Pigeons don't nest in trees,unless it is a woodpigeon or a dove.


----------



## MissyMiffy

Hi there,

Definately a bog standard pigeon as I've been watching them since the beginning of the year, they made their first nest in April, but as I say my dog got that one  99% certain it's the same 2 pigeons that have had this chick as using the same nest area as before.

It had jumped from it's nesting tree into our tree, the nesting tree is far too high off the ground for me to even attempt to get him back IN the nest. I could however put him back in the tree the cat got him out of, but of course my cat got him down once and she will try again  Even if I shut my cats in for the time it takes him to fly my neighbours also have cats and dogs. After my cat got him out of the tree I actually had to break into my neighbours garden to catch him as his dog would have had him.

I am in Dorset, UK.


----------



## MissyMiffy

Let me find a picture of what the parent looks like!


----------



## MissyMiffy

Nevermind, it is a wood pigeon! Sorry for confusion!


----------



## Skyeking

They are a little different to rehab then ferals pigeons.

I will allert our UK members


----------



## MissyMiffy

Thanks very much


----------



## John_D

hi

Where are you located, in case there is anyone in the area, or a rescue facility which will accept woodpigeons

John


----------



## MissyMiffy

Dorset, in the South of England.


----------



## John_D

Sorry, didn't see that before. 

At the awkward age when he's growing up wild, as he should do. They are highly strung and can get very frightened of people.

Now, if you are able to hold him, maybe wrapped in a towel, and can feed him by hand... small bits of moistened wholemeal bread rolled into balls; frozen peas and sweetcorn thawed in hot water for 20 -30 minutes; small pieces of soaked dog biscuit. Any of these would provide some nourishment to start with. You would need to gently open his beak and pop them into his mouth (hence the towel - I'm currently feeding two pigeons that way and it's the only way I can keep 'em still).

If he just will not be held without going berserk then I can only suggest a good pile of wild bird seed and, very necessary, a small pot of water to see if he will start to peck and eat, and drink. They do learn to eat quite young, even though the parents still would normally feed them.

As far as I know our nearest member and rehabber is way down in Devon, unfortunately. 

Don't know any wildlife rescues in the area offhand, will try to find. Depends how far you can travel, possibly.

John


----------



## John_D

I do not know these people, but they may help or know of another person/organization who can


LOVE BIRDS WILDLIFE RESCUE
Pascal De-Bock . (WIMBORNE)
Ph: 01202 872592 . 

PORTLAND AND WEYMOUTH ANIMAL WELFARE SOCIETY
Secretary: Betty Austin, 19 Cedar Drive , Preston , WEYMOUTH , Dorset , DT3 6DT
Ph: 01305 833102 

John


----------



## Jaye

Helpful stuff, John. Thanks for digging that up for her....

Missy...very IMPORTANT Q: 

Did the cat scratch or break the skin of the baby anywhere ? Is or was the baby bleeding...even in the least bit ?????? Does the baby have a scab or wound anywhere ?

....if the cat managed to break the birdie's skin, the baby is going to need antibiotic medication very quickly. Within 24-48 hrs. of being wounded. Or else it would die due to bacterial infection.....regardless of the supportive care you are giving her/him.


----------



## MissyMiffy

Thanks for the tips John and for looking out the local rescue places for me 

I tried again this morning to get some food down him. Wrapped him in a towel and came at him with soggy balls of granary bread, I just couldn't figure out a way to actually open his beak, insert food AND hold him with only 2 hands. I've now put in a big bowl of rabbit food seeds (picked out all of the big bits) but he doesn't look in the least bit interested.

Thankyou Jaye for mentioning that. He does indeed have a scratch on his leg that was bleeding. From the cat or his landing I don't know! As it stopped bleeding straight away I didn't even think to mention it!
I'll give it half an hour then I'll give the Wimborne rescue place a call.

I've had a look for parent bird but no sign yet. Obviously with the cut on his leg he won't be able to be released yet anyway 

I know it's only their nature, but I really dislike cats some days!

Poor thing


----------



## pdpbison

MissyMiffy said:


> Nevermind, it is a wood pigeon! Sorry for confusion!




Hi MissyMiffy, 



It is hard to tell by your prior description, if the little one is acting freightened of you and is 'snapping' his Beak as a way of trying to scare you off?



Anyway, possibly, keeping your hands 'low' and him on a towell on a Table...

If you moisten your finger tips in warm water, shake off any excess, and gently 'massage' his Beak...he may interpert this as an invitation for feeding...and if so, he will 'nuzzle', which is to say, he will assert his interest to be fed, by probing or pushing with his Beak.


If he will 'nuzzle' he will very likely eat from a Shot Glass, but he may require you to keep your warm-moist finger-tips on the sides of his Beak, as he does so...and most 'Livia' Pigeons do require one do so...though I have no experience with Wood Pigeons to guess on their sensibilities in this regard.

Similarly with Water - Water needs to be offered 'tepid' and one generally needs to guide their Beak into it gently, keeping one's finger tips on their Beak sides as they drink.


Small whole Seeds, such as Canary Seed or Finch Seed, possibly, mixed with whatever small Berries or other foods Wood Pigeons are understood to eat, would be what to have in the Shot Glass.





Here are some casual images -


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/shot-glass-seed-gobble-for-pre-fledgling-age-pigeons-29629.html


Good luck..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## MissyMiffy

Thank you Phil. Yes he is trying to scare me off with his behaviour (it works!!! *blush* I'm scared of anything that flaps at me!). I will try your methods you suggested and see if this helps.

I have tried both rescue places listed above. One is no longer around, completely uncontactable, the other was a rather snooty lady that insisted it wasn't a rescue place and gave me another number that recieved no answer 

My friend does know a guy that keeps racing pigeons and apparently he takes in abandoned and injured wild ones too, so I will try him and hope he is able to give him antibiotics. I'd just take him to the vet but they have a policy to kill pigeons because they are "vermin"


----------



## pdpbison

Hi MissyMiffy, 




Yes...the Antibiotics...


Any time we have a Pigeon or Dove who has been touched by a Cat, there is worry of infections from even the slightest touch of a Cat's Claw to the skin through the Feathers, or from a Cat's Saliva even...


If he'd been well fed, he can coast a couple days with little worry food0wise, but his Hydration will be of concern meanwhile, so...


Just do your best to move slowly, speak soothingly...keep away any distracting others...and, do see if you can guide him to drink anyway for now...and remember, the Water needs to be just a little ways less than body temperature for him to accept his Beak in it to drink.


You can even allow him to watch you pretending to eat from the Shot Glass, while you make sounds or expressions indicating it is nice to eat and tastes good and so on.


Pre-fledgling Doves and Pigeons are often very self posessed, 'proud' even, haughty even, distrustful, and can be difficult to win over for their letting us care for them.


Looks like, till he can get bac up in that HIGH Tree where he came from, it's going to be up to you to manage things for him..!



Best wishes!


Hope you can get the Antibiotics you need a.s.a.p. since the 'usual' infections from Cat's Claws or Teeth can be lethal to a Bird in three to four days if present, and if untreated...and one does not see any conspicuous 'wilting' till it is either too late or close to it.



Phil
l v


----------



## Feefo

Hi Missy,

It is a very bad idea to get a wood pigeon to think you are his mother by letting it nuzzle your fingers or eat from something you are holding unless you are able to offer it a home for life. They malimprint very easily and treating him this way will make him trust humans, the enemy. I know this because I have two malimprinted wood pigeons in my aviary. You don't want your woody to fly towards the man with the gun and land on his head. Be grateful that he is displaying the right behaviour when confronted by a predator.

I love wood pigeons and this month I have had 5 baby wood pigeons in my care. Although I would have loved to cuddle them and win their trust I have had to feed them briskly to avoid them becoming attached to me. Despite this, the oldest was soon nuzzling my fingers as he knew they were the source of food. Fortunately, if you don't pander to them by letting them nuzzle and cuddling them they learn to feed themselves very quickly if small seed is made available...don't watch him, he won't eat while you do. Put the seed in a deep shallow dish...something like an ashtray would be great.

You could try mixing some Organix First porridge with banana, mixing it into a thick "glob" and placing in his beak using your finger as a scoop. That way you would be meeting his need for food and for water.

Or you could lock up the animals and put him outside for a while for the parents to feed him, then bring him in again.

This video shows how to feed peas and corn by hand:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Here are a few more sanctuary suggestions, but always check what the future of the pigeon will be before handing it over:


MARGARET GREEN FOUNDATION TRUST HQ /CHURCH KNOWLE SANCTUARY
Mrs Green/Jackie Fraser, Church Knowle , WAREHAM , Dorset , BH20 5NQ
Ph: 01929 480474 . 
Birds, mammals (including oiled seabirds, fox cubs and fawns.

(DORSET / SOMERSET) Rockey's Rescue, Tel: 01747 858365, Email: [email protected]

I don't know how current those details are.



Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

*Vets that treat pigeons*

Companion Care tend to be more humane towards pigeons, I use the Norwich branch and canaryjayne goes to the Raynes Park branch. There is a branch in Poole. Perhaps they will be prepared to prescribe some Synulox or give it an injection without a proper consultation.

Companion Care Veterinary Surgery
Pets at Home
Wessex Gate Retail Park
Broadstone Way
Poole
Dorset
BH15 3TE 
01202 677675


Can you let us know which your nearest city is...still searching for a sanctuary!

Cynthia


----------



## MissyMiffy

Hi guys, 

I'm very sad to report that baby pidg is no longer with us  My friend took him to the racing pigeon guy and upon inspection he was quite badly damaged underneath. Not sure if it was my cat that had done this or not, as it was already badly infected?

The decision was made to put him out of his misery 

Thanks to all who offered advice in my time of need!


----------

